# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  [Anime] No Game, No Life (review)

## TheDanishGuy

Time to lock yourselves up with some cup noodles and this anime on binge: It's No Game, No Life.



We begin with our protagonists, a brother and his little sister, who have just got done beating a very tough game. Apparently they are master strategists.


They get an invitation on their computer to play another game, which they accept. As soon as they click the button, a god from another world comes through the computer and sucks them through to his world, where everything is controlled by games.


They understand the ins and outs extremely quickly, and quickly basically become rulers of a kingdom.


Everything gets a bit harder when the other kingdoms retaliate thanks to the regime shift.


*Final score*: 10/10



*Final thoughts*: I LOVE the characters in this anime. They are Rainman-like gifted in games, but are socially troubled.

The older brother is a bit perverted, like shounen teens usually are, but he is a rare case in that it only pops up in one scene, instead of becoming a tired running gag.


If you know Outbreak Company, it's very much like that in many respects. Enough to make me confused about those two at times!


It's made by Madhouse, world famous for Death Note, my formerly reviewed Petshop of Horrors, Ninja Scroll, Trigun, among MUCH, MUCH else. (Seriously, their creations make them among Toei and Ghibli in terms of prolific and entertaining anime studios. I can't believe I never noticed them until now. Whoops.)


The anime isn't all that long, at 12 episodes, but it stops on an open ending. If that's not your jam, stay clear of it.


TAGS: Shounen, Short, Games

----------


## Parog

Holy shit I LOVED this anime. 

My guess is that because of "how they play" (I won't give spoilers), anyone that browses OwnedCore would like this anime. It's about games and it's freaking BAD ASS. 

Have some rep, great review!

----------


## HI5

That "final thoughts" part could be incorporated into review, I mean these are just your personal thoughts and review should be personal + it's kinda short without it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## priesta

Loved this anime! Although I can see how some wouldn't like it with the sis/bro thing. Thanks for the review!

----------


## arasda

Ever since I saw this anime ive been obsessed, I adore it, I even thought I could get the corte de cabello Stephanie Dola has earlier next year and Im going to prepare to cosplay her, this anime is amazing, go watch it whoever is reading this

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

The latest prequel - No Game No Life: Zero - really rocks! It gives so much to the understanding of the title's universe!

----------

